# Need some Help Pricing



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

ok so i just got a call from a property manager and they are looking for new a company to do there snow removal. its a big stop and shop with about 30 other store fronts in the plaza the square foot of the paved areas is 502,890 feet² so a 1/2 million square feet i have the trucks and equipment to move it and my shop is 1000 feet up the road so travel time is non and i can store some on site i have my own salt storage on shop site and sand they are asking for a price by the inches so 1-3 4-6 7-9 9-12 and after 12 is by the inch i have 5 trucks 3 loaders and 4 bobcats what would you charger need some input.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$79 and a case of Michelob


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Pictures help 
Easy plowing or islands everywhere 
What are you figuring on plow time 
Shovel time side walks 
What are hours of operation there will all car be gone at night or are the bars there so cars till 3 am 
Do you have other places or are you putting eggs all in one basket 
Need more info


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

What's the average snow and ice storms there and how many in the season?


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

ponyboy;2006412 said:


> Pictures help
> Easy plowing or islands everywhere
> What are you figuring on plow time
> Shovel time side walks
> ...






there are inland's but not every where im figuring 3 hours with what i have to throw at the place. the side walks they want strait salt but i have 2 UTV with the boss plow and sander in it so that wont take long at all. there are no bars every place is closed by 10 PM and there would only be 3-4 cars for the grocery store on over night. and i have 10 other commercial places i do so no not just in one basket


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

gc3;2006423 said:


> What's the average snow and ice storms there and how many in the season?


Average total snowfall and days with fresh snow in Danbury 
Days Inches Centi*metres
7.6 January 14.0 35.6
5.0 February 11.3 28.7
4.1 March 8.5 21.6
0.9 April 2.0 5.1
0.2 October 0.0 0.0
1.0 November 1.2 3.0
4.9 December 8.3 21.1
23.7 Year 45.3 115.1

and ice is all over the board i think we had 5 last year and storms 24 days worth


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate the weather services leave a spot unplowed and take pictures I feel the always want to pay for less then we actually get


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sawboy;2006410 said:


> $79 and a case of Michelob


Upped your price for the upcoming season,eh?
Lol


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

so what do you guys and gals think?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You have 5 trucks 3 loaders and 4 Bobcsts and your asking us for help?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2006700 said:


> You have 5 trucks 3 loaders and 4 Bobcsts and your asking us for help?


I'm still trying to catch my breath from that run on sentence.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

JD Dave;2006700 said:


> You have 5 trucks 3 loaders and 4 Bobcsts and your asking us for help?


I haven't had anyone come to me and ask to do by the inch i do month to month and seasonal pricing so that is why i am asking for some help with this the trucks and all that i have a lawn care company and a construction company so that is the reason for having all the stuff and that is just sit equipment i have equipment that just sits at the shop to load my trucks with salt.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Find out the hourly rate in your area per pice of equipment


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not giving any pice of equipment or truck on a site with out guarantee money


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

peteo1;2006580 said:


> Upped your price for the upcoming season,eh?
> Lol


Yep. No more of that cheap Blatz for this guy!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pricing is way too regional for any of us to price it for you. 

Pretty simple. Figure how long it will take you for each per inch increment, and with what equipment. Then multiply the time by the hourly rate for that equipment.

No way in the world would I take on a 500K lot without some type of retainer/draw to cover material and equipment costs that you have no matter if it snows or not. But that's just me.


----------

